

Legal ruckus over Kindle 2's text-to-speech feature - tripwire45
http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/121556
I can see both sides of this argument. Certainly, authors don't want to be done out of the profits for separate audio book sales, on the other hand, if you're visually impaired, having a built-in audio feature comes in very handy.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted:

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=476584>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=477216>

